# Missouri members -- read!!



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

bump

Can't someone please help this poor girl??


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I hope she finds a home soon.....


----------



## TrinitieK (Mar 23, 2008)

I just got an email from the volunteer of the Shelter that Thea is at. It just breaks my heart. She told me that she is almost 9 years old. I want to just drive down there and bring her home with me.  I hope someone can take this poor girl into their home and give her a forever home.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

PM this to Steve Sharlin. I'll pass it along to someone. I think, but I'm not sure, Nash may finally be out of a kennel too. I haven't gotten an update, but it was mentioned.

Someone needs to get this one into a loving home!

I emailed Steve and another who are good at getting action.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

TrinitieK said:


> I just got an email from the volunteer of the Shelter that Thea is at. It just breaks my heart. She told me that she is almost 9 years old. I want to just drive down there and bring her home with me.  I hope someone can take this poor girl into their home and give her a forever home.


Do you want me to see if a transport can be set up?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hopefully this one will be out of there soon. If anyone has any ideas and can get this dog pulled, please do it. 

Mary, would Dirk's take this poor GR?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kim, we dont have very good luck placing seniors. We have 2 right now and have had them for over a year. One is no longer on the web site and is in a perm. foster home. The other one has just as much energy as Abbie and you would never know he was 8 and we have had no luck finding him a home.


----------



## TrinitieK (Mar 23, 2008)

Kim -- I just want to find her a home. Sorry, I am so new about this all. What would transport do??? So you pm'd Steve? Please keep me updated. thanks


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When I get news letters from Gold Ribbon rescue in Austin and GRRMF (Florida) I just cry at the senior dogs that are turned in and adoption hopes are slim. I can understand the death or nursing home for owners, but turning them in because they have to have daily meds, or no longer can play so hard and the owners want a puppy, or ano reason like that makes me sick. I hope this poor sad looking girl can get a very loving home soon.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Since M'Shoogy's is a no-kill animal sanctuary has anyone contacted them asking if they will let another rescue take her. Some wont. If someone is adopting her is different.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*All*

Guess what!!

*Thea is not the only Golden Ret. there!!!*

I also saw *Misty and Parker*, very cute, and have not gone through all the pages..

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8648270
MISTY

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8842415
PARKER


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

TrinitieK said:


> Kim -- I just want to find her a home. Sorry, I am so new about this all. What would transport do??? So you pm'd Steve? Please keep me updated. thanks


A transport would get her to you. If this is a Sanctuary, then they would more than likely want you to meet and greet and to be sure she isn't sent back, interview you??? Did you ask by any chance? I would never question policy and procedure. The length of time spent without a forever home is just sad. Are you considering giving her a home?


----------



## TrinitieK (Mar 23, 2008)

yes, there are other golden retreivers there. I knew that. Oh, my heart just goes out to these animals with no home.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Are you considering trying to adopt Thea? I certainly understand if you just wanted to make people aware of her plight.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

So Thea has been in a kennel for the past 7 years? That is just inhumane, IMO. Where is she located? I can't get the link to her on Petfinder to work.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> So Thea has been in a kennel for the past 7 years? That is just inhumane, IMO. Where is she located? I can't get the link to her on Petfinder to work.


I believe she is in a sanctuary.


----------



## TrinitieK (Mar 23, 2008)

I thought she was in a shelter. I didn't see where they wanted to meet with me, etc. I would LOVE to adopt her but I am not sure how she would do with Gracie, etc.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

TrinitieK said:


> I thought she was in a shelter. I didn't see where they wanted to meet with me, etc. I would LOVE to adopt her but I am not sure how she would do with Gracie, etc.


I totally understand...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thea*

Here is where Thea is:

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MO92.html

Who We Are
M'Shoogy's is a no-kill animal sanctuary dedicated to saving the lives of abandoned, injured, and abused animals. The 22 acre refuge is located about 60 miles north of Kansas City in Savannah, Missouri and is currently the home to several hundred dogs, cats, and other animals. No animals in need are turned away, whether they be domestic or wild. 

Volunteer Information
Volunteers are welcome. A variety of work is available including cleaning, feeding, building, guiding field trips, legislation, phone calls, etc. 
Adopting a friend
Our adoption fee is $59. This includes all of their shots and a spay/neuturing procedure. Adoptions are on an individual interview basis and out-of-state adoptions are considered, but we will not ship any pet. 
Come Visit Us!
On I-29, 10 miles north of St. Joseph, take exit 53. ( Approximately 35 miles north of Kansas City International Airport) 
Continue North on Highway 71 for 6 Miles into Savannah. 
At the second stop light (Sonic restaurant on the corner), turn right on to E Highway. 
Turn left after high school football stadium. 
Continue north on State Route C and we are located at the bottom of the hill. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

M'Shoogy's Emergency Animal Rescue 
11519 Route C 
Savannah, MO 
64485 
Phone: 1-866-429-2388 (toll-free)

Email: [email protected] 
Click here for a list of pets at this shelter

Thea:

Came to M'Shoogy's in 2002 I’m 75 lbs. of muscle and love. If you like to walk, I’ll go with you. I think in my past life, I was a good dog, but since I’ve come to M’Shoogy’s, I’ve sort of lost my identity. In fact, I’ve become very shy because I don’t really know who I can trust. Please help me remember what it was like to have a real family. I desperately want another chance and I’m seven years old now and I hope I don’t have to spend the next seven years here as well.

Here is another site for them:
http://www.mshoogys.com/

M'Shoogy's is a no-kill animal sanctuary that has been dedicated to saving the lives of abandoned, injured, and abused animals for many years. The 22 acre refuge is located about 60 miles north of Kansas City in Savannah, Missouri and is currently home to several hundred dogs, cats, and other animals. Unfortunately at this point in time M'Shoogy's is at full capacity, is running very low on funds and volunteers, and is unable to accept additional animals unless they are injured or abused (and with prior authorization from M'Shoogy's only). We will continue to support our current residents for as long as we can. Keep reading to see how you can help...

WE NEED YOU!!! Not only do we need caring individuals to adopt our animals, we also need volunteers! From feeding and watering to assisting with adoptions, we have volunteer positions open now! If you want a rewarding way to spend some of your free time, please contact us today at 1-866-429-2388 (toll-free) or at [email protected].

This time of year we need people interested in signing up to work a shift at the Kansas City PET EXPO. This is a big event that you can read more about here. We are looking for volunteers to sit with dogs we will have at the Expo for visitors to come meet and potentially adopt. If you would like to help a homeless dog "show off his assets" to a potential adopter, please look at the sign-up sheet for volunteers here. If there is an open time slot for which you would like to volunteer, please send us an email with the time slot and day, your name, your phone number, and your email address. We will follow up with a confirmation email or phone call with additional details. (This is not really a good volunteer job for a small child. Older teens usually work out ok.) We are also looking for foster parents to foster the dogs we will be featuring at Pet Expo. If you think you might be interested in fostering a dog for a week before the Expo, please send an email to [email protected]. One of the responsibilities of our foster parents will be to house break the dog. For some assistance with this, please visit our tip sheet House Breaking Your Dog in a Weekend. 

FEATURED PET:
Louie-Born in 2004
Has been there since 2005!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Thea:
> 
> Came to M'Shoogy's in 2002. I think in my past life, I was a good dog, but since I’ve come to M’Shoogy’s, I’ve sort of lost my identity. In fact, I’ve become very shy because I don’t really know who I can trust. Please help me remember what it was like to have a real family. I desperately want another chance and I’m seven years old now and I hope I don’t have to spend the next seven years here as well.


How very, very sad. How I hope that poor Thea finds her forever home soon. She deserves to know individual love and happiness from a family of her very own.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Jackson's Mom:

Did you click on their petfinder link or the http://www.mshoogys.com/
website link and see all the dogs and cats they have. This poor rescue!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm afraid to look. Sometimes I miss working at the humane society and being able to help animals in need. The problem just never goes away, and probably never will.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I looked at the Web site, and now regret it. I looked at only a few dogs, but noticed 100 cats listed! I had to fight tears as I drove home, thinking about the write-ups for Thea and one of the other dogs who's been there for so many years. I'll donate some money, but wish I could do more, like take one of those poor dogs, or volunteer to spend time with them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Jackson's Mom:

I feel the same way you do. If Only I could adopt one of them.

I just email rescues for those in High Kill shelters and donate where I can.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld. the shelter to ask about Thea*

I emld. the shelter to see if they would give Thea to a foster or another rescue and Dee replied as follows:

Thanks for asking about Thea. We have worked with other rescues in the past. If you're thinking about a foster home, or a permanent home, in the Chicagoland area I could easily work the transportation. I'm originally from Chicago and travel home at the drop of a hat. 

With regard to your questions about Parker and Misty, Parker is in the process of getting adopted. He's extremely fearful of people and I have been working with him to try and get him to trust people. Misty is also special needs. She will not let us anywhere near her and unfortunately, I have not been able to spend the quality time with her that is necessary to get her to trust us. 

Let me know if you have any other questions.

Dee
[email protected]


----------



## TrinitieK (Mar 23, 2008)

That would be great if we could get her into a foster home.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That's wonderful news about Parker. His story really touched my heart. And if you can get Thea into a foster home, maybe her joy of life will return. Please let us know if this works out for her. And poor Misty -- a golden who doesn't trust anybody. How sad for her.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I would foster her if she is ok with other pets ... I'm not too far from KC ... I would have to meet her with Bailey and talk to Jon but we could foster for a while more than likely ...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Contact the Sanctuary directly if you can foster. This would be wonderful if you could get Thea into a loving home. 

Thank you for considering her...


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I will if no one wants to give her a forever home, I can't do that and I want her to find one, I'll see if anyone wants her and if not, I can take her for a while more than likely (I'm sure my husband would love me dedicating myself to dogs he's never heard about!)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AmyinAr said:


> I will if no one wants to give her a forever home, I can't do that and I want her to find one, I'll see if anyone wants her and if not, I can take her for a while more than likely (I'm sure my husband would love me dedicating myself to dogs he's never heard about!)


I don't think anyone here can at this point. I realize she's in a sanc. so she is safe. It's just heartbreaking that she's been in there so long. I hear you about your husband. LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*E-mailed*

I emld. a few people I know in Missouri.

I don't expect they can help, but had to try!


----------

